# Will my car qualify or pass inspection?



## Lee Bustamante

I'm interested in becoming a UberX driver but I haven't completed my application yet and I'm am worried my car might not qualify or pass inspections because of some things. I have tried searching all over but could not find a satisfactory answer. I'm currently pending on the part where I must upload shots of my car.

Basically, I'm contemplating about:

1. The Wheels - Since they're aftermarket staggered concave wheels and people might not want to consider getting in because thinking I'm an aggressive driver (which is not)

2. I don't have fancy interior like leather (Couple stains here and there)

3. Someone slightly hit/swiped my rear bumper (pictures uploaded) Though not my fault I'm afraid it will disqualify me as unsafe driver.

I want to start driving for Uber right away but I think my car is not ready cause I can't perform all the necessity maintenance and replacements before I hit the inspection. I'm trying to save up money to do the following right now:

Leather Seats (Current is slightly stained interior cloth seats)
Wiper Blades (Current has not been changed 8 months)
Brake Pads (Current has not been changed 8 months)
New Tires (Current has 15k miles on it)
Rear Bumper (I got quoted $350 to replace the bumper with paint to match)
Weathertech Floor Mats (I heard about some riders spilling stuff/throwing up)
Change Oil (2 months since last change oil)

I got the car 8 months ago August 2014 from CarMax and the only things I replaced is the wheels and installed an in dash Navigation system with rearview cam replacing the oem sirius satellite radio system. Everything above and couple random stuff like interior detailing is stalling me from moving forward.

Could anyone please advise me on what I should do or if all I mentioned is really necessary before I start driving for Uber to qualify? Any help suggestions advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## uberguuber

Your car is fine. Uber does not inspect cars. If your car or your driving skills suck, they will know because the rides will give you low ratings. They will just deactivate you. Trust me I have ridden is some cars that sucked. Yours is good.


----------



## Casandria

Do NOT under any circumstances put money into your car just to make it acceptable to Uber. I'm not sure how bad the stains are on the interior, but at UberX prices, no one has any cause to complain. Most cloth stains can be removed with a spray bottle filed with hydrogen peroxide mixed with a few squirts of original blue Dawn.


----------



## limepro

When I read it I thought your car was stances in which case no I wouldn't ride in a car that uses its side walls to drive around. The problem I do see if you got wider wheels with tiny tires requiring that stretched rubber band look. If you are gonna get 10 inch wheels out something that fits, if you can't because it rubs get the correct offset and tires. Personally I wouldn't want to ride in it because the tires looking stretched like that but I'm a car guy most people wouldn't even notice, other that I see nothing wrong.


----------



## limepro

Oh and tires should last a minimum of 40k miles especially with 120hp.


----------



## azndriver87

Ha. Carmax. you over paid your vehicle by $2000


----------



## Lee Bustamante

uberguuber said:


> Your car is fine. Uber does not inspect cars. If your car or your driving skills suck, they will know because the rides will give you low ratings. They will just deactivate you. Trust me I have ridden is some cars that sucked. Yours is good.


Thank you very much! Yes I am safe driver and will have full insurance coverage for my passengers when I start


----------



## Lee Bustamante

Casandria said:


> Do NOT under any circumstances put money into your car just to make it acceptable to Uber. I'm not sure how bad the stains are on the interior, but at UberX prices, no one has any cause to complain. Most cloth stains can be removed with a spray bottle filed with hydrogen peroxide mixed with a few squirts of original blue Dawn.


Thank you so much for pointing that out that sure saved me ton of money. I haven't been quoted for leather but I'm sure it will cost over $1000~$1500. I'll try that cleaning method and maybe see a professional interior detailer.


----------



## Casandria

I am a mother of 7 and grandmother to 9 with 5 dogs and a cat. I can't cook to save my life and driving people around wasn't really my calling, but there are two things I know, stains and medical issues. Leather doesn't wear as well as vinyl so if you're really wanting to reupholster, I would go with high quality vinyl. Our Mercedes GL450 has MB Tex which is high grad vinyl that looks like leather, but wears better than anything else. I haven't met a stain yet that I couldn't get out with the a fore mentioned concoction (wine, blood, urine, vomit, grease, dirt) so let me know how it goes.


----------



## limepro

Also instead of redoing your interior you could pick up a set of seats in leather cheaper. See if your model ever came with leather which I'm sure it did and buy some from a pick n pull or from a wrecked vehicle. Or you check out katskinz I'm sure they make what you need for your specific vehicle and cheaper than getting it custom if leather is that important to you.


----------



## Lee Bustamante

Yes


limepro said:


> When I read it I thought your car was stances in which case no I wouldn't ride in a car that uses its side walls to drive around. The problem I do see if you got wider wheels with tiny tires requiring that stretched rubber band look. If you are gonna get 10 inch wheels out something that fits, if you can't because it rubs get the correct offset and tires. Personally I wouldn't want to ride in it because the tires looking stretched like that but I'm a car guy most people wouldn't even notice, other that I see nothing wrong.


Yes that is exactly what I was worrying about.

15 x 6.5 (Stock steel rims)
18 x 8.5 in the front (Current)
18 x 9.5 in the rear (Current)

I forgot to mention Discount Tire actually refused servicing my car when I tried to get a quote on new tires. They said my recommended tire size was no more than 8" in width as it was just "not designed" for this car. I understand where they are coming from but really I just wanted to buy new tires and I've been kinda loyal DT customer (I have only went to 1 store)

Anyways I think replacing the wheels/tires is going to cost me a ton T_T What do you suggest I do? Thank you for pointing this out one of my biggest worries


----------



## limepro

Trade for either stocks or rims that fit the car, check out car forums and craigslist.


----------



## Lee Bustamante

limepro said:


> Also instead of redoing your interior you could pick up a set of seats in leather cheaper. See if your model ever came with leather which I'm sure it did and buy some from a pick n pull or from a wrecked vehicle. Or you check out katskinz I'm sure they make what you need for your specific vehicle and cheaper than getting it custom if leather is that important to you.


LOL you read my mind, Since I got the car from CarMax they do offer Katzkin leather interior but I'm pretty sure they are going to cost ALOT xD. CoverKing offers leather covers too at a lower price but probably won't look as good as. I will consider looking around for a wrecked vehicle that's actually a good idea thank you!

OMG ~ From Katzkin Website:
Prices for Katzkin interiors range from $1,995 - $2,295 for a 2-Row Full Leather interior
(Could I make installment payments with that with my horrible credit?)

CoverKing website offers 2 types of Leather covers:

*Coverking® - Genuine Leather Custom Seat Covers - $500 per row
Coverking® - Premium Leatherette Custom Seat Covers $250 per row*

That said I want to consider Casandria's suggestion as will with HQ Vinyl.


----------



## Lee Bustamante

Casandria said:


> I am a mother of 7 and grandmother to 9 with 5 dogs and a cat. I can't cook to save my life and driving people around wasn't really my calling, but there are two things I know, stains and medical issues. Leather doesn't wear as well as vinyl so if you're really wanting to reupholster, I would go with high quality vinyl. Our Mercedes GL450 has MB Tex which is high grad vinyl that looks like leather, but wears better than anything else. I haven't met a stain yet that I couldn't get out with the a fore mentioned concoction (wine, blood, urine, vomit, grease, dirt) so let me know how it goes.


Hi Casandria! Thank you very much for your suggestion! I agree I saw a lot of nice upholstery in vehicles even though they're not leather they looked just as great. I will consider driving around auto re-upholstery shops and request quotes.. Thank you!


----------



## Lee Bustamante

limepro said:


> Trade for either stocks or rims that fit the car, check out car forums and craigslist.


I probably should consider the possibility of doing that. Thanks!


----------



## Lee Bustamante

Lee Bustamante said:


> I probably should consider the possibility of doing that. Thanks!


But I don't really want to trade these for stocks you know they did cost a fortune too xD


----------



## zandor

Lee Bustamante said:


> But I don't really want to trade these for stocks you know they did cost a fortune too xD


I'd try to sell them to someone who has a car that they fit properly. Any idea what the offset is on the wheels you have? 8.5/9.5 staggered is looking for a rear wheel drive performance car. Maybe you can figure out what cars they'll fit so you can market them better.

I've purchased used OEM wheels before. There are quite a few places to find them. All those factory wheels that get taken off for upgrades at wheel shops have to go somewhere. Along with finding a wheel recycler, pick-a-part/junkyard, Craigslist/eBay/etc., and aftermarket wheel shops are all places you can try. Aftermarket wheel shops get a lot of "free" or "heavily discounted" used OEM wheels. There's a lot more available than you'll find listed online though, so you'll want to call or send email and ask.


----------



## UberDesson

Your car looks acceptable. Don't spend money on it yet. Take it to Uber office on Miramar Rd for a car inspection. They have a mechanic on standby. M-F 10am - 6pm. That's the first thing they do anyway before they check your papers/docs and background+DMV records. If you fail, then fix it and bring it back for another inspection.

More on car inspection:

http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections/


----------



## Fauxknight

The car exterior seems fine as is, don't spend extra money on it for no reason.

Maintenance wise, do the necessary maintenance, and replace items that need replaced. Your wiper blades, brake pads, oil change, and tires are all well under any need for maintenance or replacement...assuming normal 1.2k miles/month driving, which will change dramatically if you start Ubering.

Interior wise if the stain is real bad and won't wash/scrub out just get a cover for it, otherwise no reason to go leather unless you are trying to be Select or Black, which your car can't qualify for anyways.


----------



## Rubyson&sme

Your car looks nicer than mine, but, I've been doing ride hail for five months. Since I can't see a picture of your interior I can't say about that though. Don't worry so much, Uber will take anybody, Lyft will too.


----------



## Jay2dresq

At the current rates, don't spend a dime more on your car than you need to. Paying to upgrade to leather seats while you're most likely netting less than $1.00/mile? The city bus doesn't have leather, and you don't need it either. 8 months on brake pads? You should be fine. Replace them if they are worn to the point that they require replacement, but don't replace them just so you can tell Uber you have new brakes. Uber doesn't give a crap. Wiper blades? Replace them if they're streaking, otherwise leave them. If you buy quality blades, they can last well over a year. If you bought cheap ones they probably needed replacement 5 months ago. 15,000 miles on tires, and you want to replace them? They should be barely broken in unless you ride your car hard. I have 40,000 miles on my tires, and they still look like new. 2 months on an oil change... You should be good. Have it changed at your regular interval. Weathertech mats are great, but I got a nice set of similar mats at Big Lots for under $20. Personally, I would get the bumper repaired though, and it doesn't seem to be a bad price you were quoted either. I had to have a new bumper skin put on my Escape after someone rear ended me, and that cost $900 for the part, paint, and labor.


----------



## Erick Carlson

I will be uploading a detailed step by step guide on how to pass the inspection and what you will need


----------



## Erick Carlson

Full Article Here http://autobodyrepairblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/becoming-uber-driver-will-my-car-pass.html
Becoming an Uber Driver: Will My Car Pass The Uber Driver Inspection?

In order to pass the extensive Uber vehicle inspection there is a multitude of steps you must complete before you jump out there on the road. This guide will show you exactly what you need to know in order to pass the Uber Vehicle inspection.

GENERAL REQUIREMENTS:

Drivers full legal name must be named on the insurance for the vehicle
Car must have four doors
Year 2000 or newer, all vehicles valid for 15 years*










VEHICLES NOT ALLOWED TO DRIVE FOR UBER:

Marked Vehicles or Taxis
Vehicles that are Salvaged

REQUIRED DOCUMENTS:
All of these documents need to be uploaded to your Vehicles section of your Uber Partner Account. *Important* Make sure that you have a vehicle that is 2000 or newer or you can't even start the inspection.

Drivers License









Vehicle Insurance









Vehicle Registration









Uber Vehicle Inspection Form - Below is a detailed list of what's included in the inspection








WHATS INCLUDED IN THE UBER VEHICLE INSPECTION:

The shop that does your Uber Vehicle Inspection will do an extremely detailed inspection on your vehicle before they let it out on the road. There is a 19 point inspection that your vehicle must pass in order to pass this inspection. Trust me, you want to make sure you pass the inspection the first time. It took me three tries so I suggest that you make sure you vehicle is in tip top shop if you don't want to waste your time. (INSTRUCTIONS AND FREE OFFER: Here's whats included in the 19 point Uber Inspection. Also, here are the instructions for applying to be an uber driver.

1. Inspect Foot Brakes (Pads/Shoes/Thickness)

Even though it only mentions brakes, they also check your rotors for ware as well. Your brakes might be fine but if your rotors have any warps in them they might fail you. Don't worry though, if you happen to have bad brakes or rotors, just take your vehicle to Jiffy Lube for the Inspection and they can replace the brakes or rotors right there on the spot to help you pass the inspection. Don't let them fool you though they were trying to get me to replace my brakes early because they said I would need them in about 3 months.

2. Emergency Brake (Parking Brake)

This rarely goes out unless the back breaks on your car are going bad. The breaks on the back rarely go out and I doubt this will be an issue for you.

3. Steering Mechanism

They check the ball joints, tie rods, rack & pinion and bushings. If your car has a pull to the right or left it is quite possible you might have an issue in one of these areas. Take your car to an auto repair shop that does inspections for free or if you can't find one just pay the $20 for the inspection to find out everything that wrong with your car. It's a lot cheaper than paying a $69 inspection fee from a auto repair shop. Also, there are some places that do the Uber inspection for free but most likely they won't even have an appointment open for 2 or 3 weeks. The first free place I took my vehicle said that he gets at least 60 calls a day for free Uber inspections. I just paid the $20 bucks to get the convenience of not waiting.

4. Windshield Cracks and Chips

Does your windshield have any small chips or cracks in it? If so you might have to find a auto glass repair shop or you can use DIY methods of fixing you windshield chips or cracks on your own.

5. Rear Window and Other Glass

Same inspection as #4 windshield chips and cracks

6. Windshield Wiper

This one is an easy fix, any auto zone, oreillys, checkers or pep boys will have windshield wipers for any make any model of vehicle and will only cost you about $20 bucks.

7. Headlights

Both headlights need to be functioning. If one of your head lights are out you can easily fix them with a replacement bulb you can find at any auto parts store for around $5-$10 bucks.

8. Taillights

Same goes for tail lights, they both need to be working and can easily replace bulbs if they are not.

9. Turn indicator lights

Front and back turn lights need to be working. If any are out just replace the bulbs and you are good to go.

10. Stop lights

Same as #8 Tail lights

11. Front Seat Adjustment

Are you seat power seats or move with the level below. Does the mechanism get stuck or not function sometimes? If so, you might fail the inspection. Make sure these components are functioning properly in order to pass the inspection.

12. Doors (Open, Close, Lock)

Another way to fail is if one of your doors aren't functioning properly. Make sure that all 4 doors function properly and open, close and lock with ease.

13. Horn

As long as you can hear your horn when you press it you are good to go.

14. Speedometer
Does you speedometer not work anymore. if so you are going to need to replace it and get it functioning again, this is a sure fire way to fail the inspection.

15. Bumpers

This is where I failed my inspection 3 times. My fiancée got rear ended in my car only going about 3 miles per hour which didn't even leave a dent in my bumper but did bend my license plate and leave a tiny crack in my bumper. The Uber inspection specialist noticed it right away and played with the bumper a bit to find out how loose it was. He told me that if the bumper moved at all while he was tugging on it that I would fail the inspection. He tugged on it and it moved from left to right about an 1 and 1/2 inches. He failed me and told me the only way to repair the issue was to take my vehicle to a auto body repair shop to fix my loose bumper. He told me that I was probably missing a couple of clips that hold the bumper on due to the crash. I couldn't possibly afford a body shop to repair my bumper so I decided to inspect it myself. I removed the bumper pretty easily by popping off the clips that were holding it on under the fenders right above the tires. The bumper came off easier than I thought and I replaced all the clips and re-tightened the bumper myself. Of course I took it back to Uber and they failed me again because the bumper still moved a bit. I took it back to my house and put a screw right above the license plate where it couldn't be seen and tightened it into one of the plastic supports that support the bumper. Took it back to Uber and it passed no problem. Save myself a couple hundred to a thousand dollars by doing the work myself. The funny thing is, a guy from the auto body repair shop I called told me how to do it.

16. Muffler and Exhaust System

Must be functioning properly and can't make too much noise. If you can pass emissions you can pass this part no problem.

17. Tires Incl. Tread Depth

Each of the tires needs to be within a certain amount of tread in order to pass. If you can put a penny in your tire and it doesn't reach Abraham Lincolns head you will l probably fail. Depending on the type of vehicle you drive your tire might cost around $200-$1,000 dollars.

Right Front
Left Front
Right Rear
Left Rear
18. Interior and Exterior Rear View Mirrors

Mirrors need to function properly and if they are electric powered you need to make sure that all the mechanisms work.

19. Safety belts for driver and passenger

Your driver side, passenger side and backseat safety belts all have to work and can't get stuck or you will fail the inspection.
Uber Vehicle Inspection Receipt
Not only do you need to submit your vehicle inspection form but you also have to keep the receipt so don't get all happy and throw your receipt away thinking your good to go. You are going to need and they require it in order for you to take your first Uber trip.
Photos of the Insides and Outsides of Your Vehicle
Make sure and take well lighted, clear photos of your vehicle or Uber will not except them.

Front Bumper









Right Side









Back Bumper









Back Seat








http://autobodyrepairblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/becoming-uber-driver-will-my-car-pass.html


----------

